# Two Bristol Meets on 13th December 2015!!! time changed!



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

For those interested, two offers for your perusal 
More the merrier
Ive never been to either so will be a bit suck it and see!

Breakfast Club
lots of different cars and fellow petrolheads 
gather the breakfast club is quite popular (need to be in by 8:30 for parking I'm told)
Sunday 13th Dec at 8:30 / 9:00 
Queens Square Bristol BS1 4LH
https://www.facebook.com/events/1483879521920041/

Ramp It Up - self hire garage facilities
Same day, 13th Dec, 11:00am
Ramp It Up, Bristol (near Avonmouth) BS10 7SE
http://ramp-it-up.co.uk
A chance to meet up for those further afield or who can't make the morning
have a mooch at the facilities and meet a few TT folk!

To help others decide, these are people suggested they're going
Will try to keep it updated as we go along 
Firediamond
Firediamonds mate 
NewrayTT
Jez xbx 
Maff
Carlosalt (possibly)
Lollypop (possibly)
Coggers225 (possibly)
Fatal8446 (possibly)
Conlechi (possibly)


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking to try and make these two events, but looks like you need to be their real early for the breakfast meet.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

hi Newray, someone has suggested 7.30 to ensure we all get parked up together?

edit, just read it was you lol


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Jez
Just thinking about the timing of these events. I'm guessing that the breakfast meet will finish around mid morning so anyone not from the Bristol area would be hanging around a long time if they want to visit Ramp It Up at 2pm in the afternoon.
Maybe a better idea would be to attend the Breakfast meet and then at some time in the morning when it starts to dissolve travel down to Avonmouth in convoy ie combime the two events.
What do you think?
Ray


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Breakfast club usually goes on until around 10-11am. I would be happy to head over there pretty much straight away. Dont know what people who arent planning to attend the breakfast club ideas are about it being too early etc...


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Jez xbx said:


> hi Newray, someone has suggested 7.30 to ensure we all get parked up together?
> 
> edit, just read it was you lol


I agree we would need to meet, be there fairly early to make sure we get a spot together as gets ridiculously busy. I live on Prewett Street, about 2 mins drive away from Queens Square. We could meet here and drive to the square together to ensure parking as a group?


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

sounds like a good plan to me!
If we're starting off about 7:30 / 8:00 at Queens Square then I suspect by 10:30 we'll be about done?
So shall we say 11:00 at Ramp it up for anyone coming direct?


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

That looks good to me, has anyone contacted Ramp It Up to check that it's ok to visit to view their facility on Sunday


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes I believe Jez has...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hopefully i shall come down for a look. I am from Radstock so nice and local

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

newrayTT said:


> That looks good to me, has anyone contacted Ramp It Up to check that it's ok to visit to view their facility on Sunday


yep, it was them suggested sunday as other businesses closed so lots of parking!
Will let him know we're coming!
Not sure we will necessarily get a tour as such but who knows?
But I'm sure we can all have a mooch about!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

dont know anyywhere in bristol only ever go to the waterfront to visit my supplier but will make a last minute decision 

J
xx


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Jez has organised this for anyone around the Bristol area, not many members confirmed that they will be attending so anyone else out there that can make either of the venues would be very welcome so please try to support him. "Ramp It Up" could be a really interesting visit to anyone who works on their own cars and would benefit from the use of a ramp - have a look at their web site for more info.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

What's the final plan for tomorrow then guys?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm planning to be there around 7.45 when hopefully parking will be no problem so if we could all arrive before 8.00 we can hopefully park together. I guess if we just drive around the square and look out for each other, mines an Avus silver coupe and I'm the old guy 72 !! In Feb.
If you have any alternative plan I'm flexible and will fit in if it's convenient.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok, sounds fine to me. I only live just round the corner so I can be there similar time or as I suggested above we could meet at mine and go there as a group? Don't think there is going to be many of us anyway...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

This is mine if you are looking for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok see you there, hopefully it will be fine


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I have updated the Facebook event I created for this but doesn't seem to be much interest... But we will see I guess... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

A few shots of today... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Was hoping to get there but it was my mums birthday so had to go for Sunday roast.
pity


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

We are hoping to arrange another meet in the new year so watch this space... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Well if any of you are about on new years day morning i shall be in queens square bristol i go down every year with pistonheads

Im hopeing to attend but all depending on how much xmas spirits have been downed the night before .though saying that im not a big drinker and have never missed 1 in the last 4 years


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

A big thanks to all who contacted / showed up!
Was great to meet up even if weather was bit pants!
Def we should plan for another meet!
Try to rval the mx5 club maybe one day? Lol
I had a great time! (Even if my car felt like a poor relation lol)
Pictures look great Andy!
Jez


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Maff, can't see anything on the Piston Heads site for the New Years day meet in Queens Square, is this usually advertised?


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Ph is very quite

I've started a new thread on there hopefully may get some more post up

I will hopefully get the car running correctly by this event


----------

